# Looking for a breeder in New York



## cookieface (Jul 5, 2011)

Welcome to Poodle Forum!

You might contact PCA's breeder referral person or locate a PCA affiliate club in your region.

Breeder referral East of the Mississippi:
Leslie Newing
(203) 255-3396
Accepting calls from 9:00 AM to 9:00 PM Eastern time
[email protected]

There's also rescue.

The PCA national specialty was last week, so many breeders may still be traveling and/or recovering from the trip. Don't get frustrated if you don't hear back from folks right away.

A local (to me) breeder I trust very much recommended Sandra Wilson at Sarbrae near Buffalo. I was a little disappointed in her communication style, but I believe she is an honest, ethical breeder.

Good luck with your search!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I just wrote a long answer and the site crashed. Oh well. Farley's is in New York and a member of this forum. Red and Apricot Standard Poodle Farleys D Standard Poodles that is a link to their site. I think it is a good idea to go to shows and look and see whose dogs look good and just ask questions and listen. Poodle people love talking about their dogs and everyone else's. I did it when choosing my dog and found it very helpful, and the shows are fun.


----------



## Jennifer/jane (Mar 23, 2014)

I think Farleys is in PA...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cookieface (Jul 5, 2011)

Jennifer/jane said:


> I think Farleys is in PA...
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I thought that, too. Although depending on where in NY the OP is located, it might not be too far.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Baldwinsville is pretty far upstate, right Carol? You could look for MagicCastle.


----------



## Nora O (Sep 27, 2013)

Hillside Standards is near Rome. They do health test but don't appear to do any type of competition. That's all I know about them.


----------



## Constance (Jun 4, 2013)

Farleys is in Pittsburg, PA.

We are happy with our Coco from Joanie's Poodles in Port Crane,NY. Just google Joanie's Poodles and her website will come up. You can search for the site here for Joanie's Poodles and read about my experience, as well as one writer who was less than pleased with his miniature. Use your own judgment. I believe Joan has a litter of Standards due soon.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I just met a nine month old Hillside spoo at my obedience club this morning. He is a very nice looking dog who worked nicely in the class. The owner doesn't plan to compete, but does want to do therapy work with him.


----------

